# Internet or sex, which would you choose?



## soumya (Dec 17, 2008)

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20081215/121508_sex_internet2_250x300_v2.jpg

Nearly half of the women questioned by Harris Interactive said they'd be willing to forgo sex for two weeks, rather than give up their Internet access, according to a study released Monday by Intel, which commissioned the survey. 

While 46 percent of the women surveyed were willing to engage in abstinence verses losing their Internet, only 30 percent of the men surveyed were willing to do likewise.

The U.S. survey, which queried 2,119 adults last month, found that the gap grew even wider for both men and woman who were 18 to 34 years old. For woman, the percentage of those willing to skip the sheets in favor of the Web rose to 49 percent, while it climbed to 39 percent for men. 

And for women 35 to 44 years old, the figure jumped to 52 percent.

Source


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 17, 2008)

yea ... i read that in todays newspaper ......seems a bit strange ..real books Vs E books, Real Friends Vs Online Friends, Real Connections Vs Social Networkings sites,

And Now Presenting :

Real Sex vs Online ".................." (fill the blanks according to the choice of person in question) ..

waah ... kya zamana aa gaya hai .... 

I will never choose internet over my partner (if there will be one ever ) ..... wat bout u guys /gals ....???????


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 17, 2008)

You'd have to be a real douche to choose internet over sex.

That said, I'm pretty sure someone might have tried to combine the two. Oral sex while browsing the web counts, right?


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

*SEX* *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys46.gif

*BTW Who voted for Internet? *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys24.gif No Offense Meant.... *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys54.gif*


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2008)

soumya said:


> Nearly half of the women questioned by Harris Interactive said they'd be willing to *forgo sex for two weeks*, rather than give up their Internet access,



That's the keyword. If the choice was "Forgo sex for all your life, or internet access for all your life" women would have chosen sex.

I mean, seriously...No one can live without sex, but can live without internet. I have been leaving internet for sex since years, it's not a big deal to leave internet.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2008)

Internet


----------



## m-jeri (Dec 17, 2008)

^^
Sad.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 17, 2008)

I proudly say that I will not choose Internet in this case


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

How can they even compare Internet to Sex? I mean one is like the entire world converged into one big piece of cake and the other is a few minutes of action in the bedroom.

If [productivity{fun(information)}]/minutes is considered per se, I would pick Internet everyday. So Internet got my vote.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 17, 2008)

U can't Fu*K all of your life so I'll go for Internet 
Let's C how many H0rny Geeks R There in our Forum


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 17, 2008)

Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex


*No you are Wrong* 

Leg Leg Leg Leg Leg


----------



## krates (Dec 17, 2008)

sex is 2-3 days game internet is for lifetime

Internet


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Read it in yesterday's TOI.
I would choose Internet


----------



## Pathik (Dec 17, 2008)

Internet for now. Will rethink after I find my gal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Internet for now. Will rethink after I find my gal.



Same here.


----------



## Coool (Dec 17, 2008)

1 day for sex and 6 days for internet in a week


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 17, 2008)

sex sex..........no no INternet 

no n sex ...........no internet.................errrrrrr

donno  but sex for sure


----------



## m-jeri (Dec 17, 2008)

Ecko said:


> U can't Fu*K all of your life so I'll go for Internet
> Let's C how many H0rny Geeks R There in our Forum





Hitboxx said:


> How can they even compare Internet to Sex? I mean one is like the entire world converged into one big piece of cake and the other is a few minutes of action in the bedroom.
> 
> If [productivity{fun(information)}]/minutes is considered per se, I would pick Internet everyday. So Internet got my vote.





Coool said:


> 1 day for sex and 6 days for internet in a week





krates said:


> sex is 2-3 days game internet is for lifetime
> 
> Internet





Cool G5 said:


> Read it in yesterday's TOI.
> I would choose Internet





Pathik said:


> Internet for now. Will rethink after I find my gal.





Kl@w-24 said:


> Same here.



guys...u folks need to quite forums and crap and get a girl...have a social life ...it will help....

sex for 2 ..3 days???..net for life ...

what kinda statement is that???....dorkiest and nerdiest of all.. seriously... 

Get a girl.. It will Help.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 17, 2008)

what a poll.... 
I voted for S


----------



## hsr (Dec 17, 2008)

I voted for Internet Coz i am too young to have 53x 
*www.lifeshore.com/smiley/templates/ec/images/spacer.gif*www.lifeshore.com/smiley/data/media/2/3D_emoticon_41.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> guys...u folks need to quite forums and crap and get a girl...have a social life ...it will help....
> 
> sex for 2 ..3 days???..net for life ...
> 
> ...


Having girl is more costlier than getting internet


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> Having girl is more costlier than getting internet



Yes, and there's no customer care to call up if you get disconnected.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> guys...u folks need to quite forums and crap and get a girl...have a social life ...it will help....
> 
> Get a girl.. It will Help.


Did I ask for your advice? So please keep your things to yourself.

And I do have a social life and a wife.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 17, 2008)

^^yay,uncle hitty just confessed that hes married!!

seinfeld:"(to kramer) SO,you fake it too!!?"
Kramer:"yea,to get this over with and watch television"

internet>>television,so you get the point.


----------



## Sathish (Dec 17, 2008)

if i have 24 hrs.. 1 hour for sex and balance for internet..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 17, 2008)

well...uhhhh...hmmm...i need both *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/boyngirl/boyngirl16.gif


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 17, 2008)

SEX SEX SEX  

after that internet internet internet 

after that again SEX SEX SEX ....

and the cycle goes on 

Its like saying will u choose food or water ? 

I will say food n water both..both are necessary for life so sex and internet both go handy


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> guys...u folks need to quite forums and crap and get a girl...have a social life ...it will help....
> 
> sex for 2 ..3 days???..net for life ...
> 
> ...



1.)You can change your internet plan everymonth. You cant do that with girl unless you are a playboy.
2.)Speed and cost of internet plans will get better and better.While there is no fun in sex as the girl gets older.

Baaki points internet lover likhenge.


----------



## m-jeri (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^

sorry man.still being lame. .



T159 said:


> Having girl is more costlier than getting internet



very true.



Hitboxx said:


> Did I ask for your advice? So please keep your things to yourself.
> 
> And I do have a social life and a wife.




chill. it is a line. learn to understand the tone dear. stop being a grumpy.


----------



## sunielbelal (Dec 17, 2008)

sex is couse of lossing willing power & internet is a source to increse.


now u decide.............?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 17, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> chill. it is a line. learn to understand the tone *dear*. stop being a grumpy.



just because hes a green man?


----------



## hsr (Dec 17, 2008)

you know the rulz, when u talk abt something, there are these UNCLES  who think we are blaming them and interfere.

As we progress, the Speed of the internet increases but as the Gril gets older .... you know what...

In my opinion, Internet coz u can browse it in any cafe and even in your college.


Green men, i owe you my life kill me for i shall be sexed into the world of Internet, AMEN.


I know what to do in these occasions  : : : 

Look this one  doesnt it look like Farhan Akthar ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Look this one *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys107.gif doesnt it look like Farhan Akthar ?



LOL


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> ^^^
> chill. it is a line. learn to understand the tone dear. stop being a grumpy.


LOL, looks like people don't understand unless you put some smiley there. So here


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys! enjoy sex while you can! Internet is eternal! But your potency isnt!


----------



## charm_quark (Dec 17, 2008)

will take sex any day


----------



## j_h (Dec 17, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *BTW Who voted for Internet? *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys24.gif *



The ones that are either too old and have dysfunctional lower body part or the ones that have hideous wife or girlfriend would chose internet over sex  .

I vote for SEX 

I vote for SEX 



Hitboxx said:


> How can they even compare Internet to Sex? I mean one is like the entire world converged into one big piece of cake and the other is a few minutes of action in the bedroom.
> 
> If [productivity{fun(information)}]/minutes is considered per se, I would pick Internet everyday. So Internet got my vote.



Have you done it before ? Sex is great man


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2008)

Of course the latter. 
Some nerdy fellas will say they'll choose internet and jerk off while they can


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone else find it mildly disturbing to find 13-15 year olds commenting on this topic?


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 17, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> Guys! enjoy sex while you can! Internet is eternal! But your potency isnt!


AMEN!



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Of course the latter.
> Some nerdy fellas will say they'll choose internet and jerk off while they can





			
				Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find it mildly disturbing to find 13-15 year olds commenting on this topic?


ROFL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2008)

16...
People know that there are children on this forum,even 12 year olds. Don't start such threads if you are so disturbed by children posting in such a thread and if you have started the thread then why whine about it?
Just move on and post your opinion.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *Of course the latter.*
> Some nerdy fellas will say they'll choose internet and jerk off while they can


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 16...
> People know that there are children on this forum,even 12 year olds. Don't start such threads if you are so disturbed by children posting in such a thread and if you have started the thread then why whine about it?
> Just move on and post your opinion.



Who's whining???? These kids give me an inferiority complex, dammit!! I didn't know half as much when I was 13!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2008)

WTF! I already told you that I'm 16(Sixteen)!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Who's whining???? These kids give me an inferiority complex, dammit!! I didn't know half as much when I was 13!!



16 uske flat ka number nahi hai  uski age hai.Jor ka jhatka dheere se lage.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> WTF! I already told you that I'm 16(Sixteen)!



And what makes you think I'm referring to you??? 



gaurav_indian said:


> 16 uske flat ka number nahi hai  uski age hai.Jor ka jhatka dheere se lage.



And what makes you think I'm referring to him??? 

Looks like I should have added 'generally speaking' to my earlier post. Sheesh!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2008)

^^
Jep,Should've.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And what makes you think I'm referring to you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You quoted his post.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> You quoted his post.



That was because he said that one should not whine and blah-blah-blah


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That was because he said that one should not whine and blah-blah-blah



Aajkal ke bache hai


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Aajkal ke bache hai



Yeah, let's move on.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 17, 2008)

Internet here.  but i mostly view animated sex


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2008)

Play games guys,keep you away from the 'not so good' things on internet


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 17, 2008)

S.E.X

S is for the simplety.
E is for the ecstasy.
X is just to mark the spot,
Because that's the one you really want.
(Yes!) Sex is always the answer, it's never a question,
'Coz the answer's yes, oh the answers (Yes)
Not just a suggestion, if you ask a question,
Then it's always yes. Yeeeah!

SORRY KIDS..


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

If ya can't keep on topic and spare us your whatever philosophies be under/over age, I will close it. We don't want to know what is what. Just post an opinion, take a vote and move on.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> If ya can't keep on topic and spare us your whatever philosophies be under/over age, I will close it. We don't want to know what is what. Just post an opinion, take a vote and move on.



So age and sex are not related to each other?


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

I love lesbians and gangbang vidoe . But, i prefer sex wid only 1 gal. Din hav sex till today  (Me 23, lol ). Internet timepass 4 me. Download video frm Nimbutaar.


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 17, 2008)

^^What is Nimbutaar?

Edit - I googled it, And found that it's Limewire.*i39.tinypic.com/2exbjmt.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> ^^What is Nimbutaar?



limewire


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

Nimbutaar is (Limewire) . "PS: No file sharing topics or software to be discussed here" (  lol ) . LIFE WITHOUT GALS IS BORING. I AM THE PROOF FOR THAT. MY LIFE IS BORING.  I WANT GALS.

@Gaurav, ur smart.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> If ya can't keep on topic and spare us your whatever philosophies be under/over age, I will close it. We don't want to know what is what. Just post an opinion, take a vote and move on.



It doesn't say anywhere that going offtopic for a few posts is against the rules of this forum. And I wasn't discussing apples or oranges for it to be called 'off-topic'. It was completely in context. If I say something and another person replies to it, I can't just say "STFU and keep it on topic". And in case you missed it, here's a little something:



Kl@w-24 said:


> Yeah, let's move on.



I think that post indicates that the off-topic discussion is over. Thanks to you, I had to go off-topic again.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> Nimbutaar is (Limewire) . "PS: No file sharing topics or software to be discussed here" (  lol ) . LIFE WITHOUT GALS IS BORING. I AM THE PROOF FOR THAT. MY LIFE IS BORING.  I WANT GALS.
> 
> @Gaurav, ur smart.



spend more time looking at and befriending gals in ur college or office or ur colony  
instead of TD forum 

PS: I have never followed dis advice thats y still single


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> I love lesbians and gangbang vidoe . But, i prefer sex wid only 1 gal. Din hav sex till today  (Me 23, lol ). Internet timepass 4 me. Download video frm Nimbutaar.


Dost sabka Din aata hai... *Patience is virtue my Friend*  *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys102.gif


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ + 1 ..MrIntech ..ye icon kahan kahan se laga raha hai tu ? tell me


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ + 1 ..MrIntech ..ye icon kahan kahan se laga raha hai tu ? tell me


*www.msgking.com/emoticons-smileys-big2.php *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys154.gif


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

@Sumitkumar, mmmm? Dint get u mate!  . U r mentioning about befriending Gal friends!  . Pls explain . 

@Mrintech, mera number kabhi nahi aayega  . Main aisa kyon hoon, main aisa kyon hoon?


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> @Mrintech, mera number kabhi nahi aayega  . Main aisa kyon hoon, main aisa kyon hoon?


Having premarital sex is not a status Boost Off. What matters is love, faith & understanding. Who knows this Lust phenomenon will ruin yours or hers life.... 

So stay cool and pray to God  and till then use Nimbutaar 

Cheers!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 17, 2008)

this is what digit forums have become-advice on ways to get laid by virgins to virgins.

Be the way you are and some girl might actually take pity on you.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 17, 2008)

yaar uber..mera matlab tha yahan digit pe time barbaad karne ki bajay ladkiyon se dosti kar, baat cheet kar...pehle acche se frndship kar ..fir aage badh...

act on this song..haule haule ho jayega pyar.....baliye ..haule haule 


*www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys100.gif


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Be the way you are *and some girl might actually take pity on you*.





Very Nice dude  You simply rockz 



esumitkumar said:


> act on this song..haule haule ho jayega pyar.....baliye ..haule haule



*www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys89.gif


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 17, 2008)

> this is what digit forums have become-advice on ways to get laid by virgins to virgins.


hahahaha ...u r rite ...but wat r u boasting ??? 
U r not virgin...that doesnt qualify u for a more superior human tag


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

There is the point!  . U see, i m like a curse. people tell me that ur like this, ur like that and criticise me. And i don hav the money or goods looks to impress any gal. I think all my problems can be solved if i self terminate myselves. Sorry for blowing this thread out of proportion. 

Byeeeee


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 17, 2008)

all of u internet choosers .. if u have ever loved some girl or experienced the feeling of love for anyone...then u should know that nuthing in this world is more precious than to spent with her/him(for some ppl ) even if its internet. When there is love in between, then Sex is wayyyyyyyyyyy more than "just a 20 min activity in bedroom". I will not compare the PAID sex, or casual sex with internet (though they still are more worthy then internet), but with someone u care, SEX is not just SEX ....its many times more than that. Sumeday u'll realize eventually (no offense to anyone haan... i am realy scared of the MEN IN GREEN) 

@ sunny

boy oh boy, seems like u have also grown up too fast with ur height ....is it the same sunny whom i met a few months ago ???


but i must admit ... i never expected this poll to be so much evenly balanced .... its getting more interesting ..... keep it up guys .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> all of u internet choosers .. if u have ever loved some girl or experienced the feeling of love for anyone...then u should know that nuthing in this world is more precious than to spent with her/him(for some ppl ) even if its internet. When there is love in between, then Sex is wayyyyyyyyyyy more than "just a 20 min activity in bedroom". I will not compare the PAID sex, or casual sex with internet (though they still are more worthy then internet), but with someone u care, SEX is not just SEX ....its many times more than that. Sumeday u'll realize eventually (no offense to anyone haan... i am realy scared of the MEN IN GREEN)


aagaya ek aur virgin advice dene.


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

@harrypotter, noob here. Who are men in green?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> @harrypotter, noob here. Who are men in green?



Moderators.


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

Jeez, I thougth GAY.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> Jeez, I thougth GAY.



Pink pink pink.


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

noob here again. Whats pink?  .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> noob here again. Whats pink?  .



whats noob?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2008)

o-O


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

noob means new guy i guess. Means he doesnt know most of the things. Newbie. I heard that while playin multiplayer games. Now tell me whats pink?

See my post count n u will know.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> There is the point!  . U see, i m like a curse. people tell me that ur like this, ur like that and criticise me. And i don hav the money or goods looks to impress any gal. I think all my problems can be solved if i self terminate myselves. Sorry for blowing this thread out of proportion.
> 
> Byeeeee



hey bhagwaann..arrey uber..ye bata pehle tu kis class main hai ? kya karta hai ? agar job karta hai to 1-2 saal baad shadi kar liyo..tab tak mauj le 



> if i self terminate myselves


what type of english is this *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys147.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> noob means new guy i guess. Means he doesnt know most of the things. Newbie. I heard that while playin multiplayer games. Now tell me whats pink?
> 
> See my post count n u will know.



I know that noob


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

Okee man. I m like Mr Bean. Bye all. 

If i terminate myselves. Or If i self teminate? Very confusing. lol


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> There is the point!  . U see, i m like a curse. people tell me that ur like this, ur like that and criticise me. And i don hav the money or goods looks to impress any gal. I think all my problems can be solved if i self terminate myselves. Sorry for blowing this thread out of proportion.
> 
> Byeeeee


Dost dukhi na ho. 

* - Be Happy - *


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Enough of this!


----------

